# Necesito librería del 74185



## koukol (May 16, 2009)

Hola a todos los electrónicos.

Necesito una librería del IC 74185 o algún IC equivalente para PROTEUS. ¿Alguien la tiene?

Un Saludo.


----------



## koukol (May 16, 2009)

Aunque creo que lo que necesito es el archivo que va en la carpeta "MODELS" ya que me dice cuando voy a insertar el componente "No simulator model" y al arrancar me da error.


----------



## ertoya (Jun 11, 2009)

Hola koukol que tal,

Yo tambien estoy interesado en obtener el modelo del 74185 para Proteus y realizar una simulación con él. ¿La encontraste en algún sitio?

Un saludo,
Raúl


----------



## siteb2002 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yo también la necesito pues quiero simular un circuito pero no puedo por eso de que ese circuito no es simulable... una pena....


----------



## mjs (May 26, 2011)

porfa alguien que tenga esa libreria es de suma urgencia porfa


----------



## lubeck (May 26, 2011)

Existe muy poca informacion acerca de como crear Modelos para simulacion en proteus....

la he buscado, buscado y buscado sin exito....

lo mas que he visto es que puedes solicitar (previo deposito imagino) a labcenter electronics que te lo elaboren... 

sugerencia... consigue un simulador que lo simule....


----------

